# UFC 261 Weidman leg breaks!!!



## Jaz (Apr 27, 2021)

Check out my video about leg kicks in MMA. Does anyone here train MMA? How do you deal with shin pain/ injuries etc. Does throwing leg kicks worry you?


----------



## Hanzou (Apr 28, 2021)

I had a VERY brief stint in Muay Thai, and I quit exact for this reason. Absolutely horrific injury.

Also incredibly ironic that this happened to Weidman considering that the same thing happened to Silva when they fought several years ago.


----------



## Jaz (Apr 28, 2021)

Yeah, it is really terrible injury.  I do train in MMA but I always wear shin and instep guards when we spar.  So, when you do clash, shin on shin, it's not a big deal whatsoever.  However, I can't imagine sparring without those shin pads on!  Sometimes, when just drilling, and you clash your shins, it bloody hurts...and that's without actually throwing the kick with power.  

You're right, it is ironic that Silva broke his shin in the same way, fighting Weidman back in 2013!


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 28, 2021)

Cool vid man 

Am not a MMA practitioner, but my primary style was Kyokushin, in which powerful kicks were used alot, espeeeecially low kicks. We never did any shin conditioning like the Muay Thai guys but did condition for thigh kicks.

I dunno, we just went for it, and yeah of course I remember catching maaaany elbows and knees with my shins, still have scars on my shins from it! But we just accepted it as part of it. Then again dojo sparring was different from tournament matches, but still quite painful on the shins!


----------



## Jaz (Apr 28, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Cool vid man
> 
> Am not a MMA practitioner, but my primary style was Kyokushin, in which powerful kicks were used alot, espeeeecially low kicks. We never did any shin conditioning like the Muay Thai guys but did condition for thigh kicks.
> 
> I dunno, we just went for it, and yeah of course I remember catching maaaany elbows and knees with my shins, still have scars on my shins from it! But we just accepted it as part of it. Then again dojo sparring was different from tournament matches, but still quite painful on the shins!


Nice one! Thanks so much! Yeah, I used to do Kyokushin when I was a kid. I remember seeing the adults spar and the leg kicks looked devastating! I get what you mean though by just accepting it. It must be so hard to do, especially in the middle of a round, even when just sparring.


----------

